# PLANNED THE ROUTE NEED HELP WHERE TO STAY



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi there all you happy well travelled motorhomers - wonder if you can give me some advice on where to stay if I give you my proposed route, out of season so most camp sites are closed, anyway, here goes,
Dover to Dunkirk first stop Le Touquet then heading for south of France via Rouen, Evreux, Dreux, Chartres, Orleans, Gien, Briare, Nevers, Moulins, Clermont Ferrand (know of a municipal here) Issoire, St.Flour, and over the Millau bridge, been before this way but ended up wild camping much of the time which we do not like so anybody with any experience of aires in villages etc on this route your information would be very much appreciated, also wouldn't mind some company en route, nothing exactly planned, not even the date, but probably end November or beginning of December so all you Christmas haters out there why not go to France. Nowhere particular in mind, just thought we would mosey through France and perhaps just over the border in Spain and may even go a bit further but will take each day at a time and just amble around - we have nothing better to do and I HATE CHRISTMAS.
P


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there,

Christmas in France, great idea. I do it when I can. I hate Christmas and particularly here, all greed, crap and tacky tinsel. Christmas in France is different. In the village square there are sellers with Arcachon oysters, the smell of roasted chestnuts, the patisserie is open, the boulangerie and a few other shops. The air is perfumed with wood burning fires and it is normally sunny, blue skies and the air is crisp.

The people are friendly and generous. You get fed to death. I love it. On Christmas Eve they start a big meal around eleven thirty, (in the evening), after a couple of hours of aperitifs, start with foie gras and Sauternes. They graze your way through another three or four courses, not heavy stuff like here, and wash it down with the neighbours wine. Needles to say, just in case, we bring along a some Andrew's Liver Salts as there's always tomorrow and do it all again. Mind you, after three days or so, I usually give up.

The other day my wife suggested we go again, but I couldn't quite get in the mood, but now that you mention it, well...

Willie


----------



## schoface (Sep 10, 2006)

*wher to stay*

Hi check out www.eurocampingcar.com lots of info for the over night stops france and spain


----------



## schoface (Sep 10, 2006)

*sites in france*

for got about this one www.jollyinteresting.co.uk/pushpins/ works with autoroute 2001-2006


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*At Last*



MonsieurClee-mong said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Christmas in France, great idea. I do it when I can. I hate Christmas and particularly here, all greed, crap and tacky tinsel. Christmas in France is different. In the village square there are sellers with Arcachon oysters, the smell of roasted chestnuts, the patisserie is open, the boulangerie and a few other shops. The air is perfumed with wood burning fires and it is normally sunny, blue skies and the air is crisp.
> 
> ...


At Last At Last,

I have found someone who agrees with me.

Nothing worse is there than the greed and the tinsel! We have spent the last 2 years abroad at Christmas. First year we went to Norway the last one Salobrena in Spain. What a contrast it was, okay we were on holiday but I saw no signs of huge tailbacks of cars wanting to get to the Boxing day sales (we used to call it January Sales).

The only thing hypocrytical thing is that while we have planned our trip away this year we are dreading the "Christmas Rush". I remember last year it started in Makro in September. I was in our local Makro store in August this year and they were putting out Christmas decorations (tacky tinsel) for sale.

I can say for Christ Sake as I am more spiritual than holy.

Worse to come is the traffic jams and ques as everyone starts the mad shop, usually as soon as the clocks change, before bonfire night and haloween.

I suggest "the Wife" buys you nothing for Christmas and you take her away in return. She can suprise you with a gift after dinner or at the table.

So where do you plan to end up at Christmas?

Trev


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

A point on your proposed route.
I personally would not use the Clermont-Ferrand autoroute in the late autumn or winter. We used the route below Millau in Octiober 4 years ago and ran into thick fog.
My preferred route after Orleans is Vierzon, Limoges, Toulouse, Carcassonne and Perpignan. It's about 40km further.

For campsites check out:
http://www.francecamping.com/recherche-camping-en-france.php#
Using the enlarged map search of the area you are likely to pass through you will see some of the places marked as having campsites have an outline in red. These are the ones open all year (ouvert toute l'annee).
The hardcopy, Guide Bel-Air is one we've found useful as again the towns with campsites open all year have the red outline.


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

*CHRISTMAS Grrrrrrrrr*

Hi Teemyob, don't know where we shall end up at Christmas but hopefully somewhere warm, where you going?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Can I ask Willie- in which village square can you get all these things-including clear blue skies-not Calais by any chance? Can you be a bit more specific?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: CHRISTMAS Grrrrrrrrr*



Lizziec said:


> Hi Teemyob, don't know where we shall end up at Christmas but hopefully somewhere warm, where you going?


Hello,

Hopefully Norway again if we can find a nice log cabin again (see my photos in competion around page 11 or 13). <or click Here>

Last Christmas we did Salobrena (though did take the Clermont ferrand route to the south and Milau). We stayed here <Salobrena Christmas 2005> Went from 20 degrees on the coast and drove up the sierra nevada to -8 within 90 mins!

Liked Salobrena a lot so staying here <in a few weeks>

We are going to have to stop the Villas and houses next year as that is why we bought the MH.

Trev


----------

